# Rush Limbaugh Uses Fargo Floods to Express Anti-Gay Disgust



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:eyeroll:

As North Dakotans are forced from their homes and struggle with a flooding river, Republican Party leader Rush Limbaugh has other things on his mind.

Said Limbaugh:


> "I heard some top of the hour news and it made me feel uncomfortable. It's about the flooding in Fargo, North Dakota brought on by the melting snowpack and the icepack. (reading from news item) "As the Red River threatens to overflow, they're filling in the dikes." Isn't there a more appropriate word? Do we have to say, I mean, we don't have any dikes here. The '*****' are over there...They're filling in the dikes. Couldn't we change that to 'they're filling in the contingencies' or something?...We really need to change that word."







uke:

Just imagine if Limbaugh found out that the words "dike" and "****" are called "homophones," he'd really lose his mind. 

Limbob might have a coronary right there on the set! Better get back on that oxycontin Rushie :withstupid:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Media matters for America? A better name for them would be dipsh*t central.

Frankly Ryan if you are offended by that you need to develop some thick skin. It's not like he was taking a stab at the mentally retarded.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

It's not like he was bashing non-residents!!!!!!!!

And like what was already stated, Osamabama taking a shot at the mentally retarded??????????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

No different than "Little Rush" (Ed Schultz) attacking Hoevon during the heat of the flood!! I'm not 100% sure but it seems like Joel cut his rampage short as he made is idiotic statement and then there was no follow up conversation like there usually is between Joel and Ed. Hoevon did a great job by letting Walaker and crew run the show and then be there with any needs that they ask for!! :beer: It ain't over yet, but talk about outstanding leadership!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Agreed!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not watched the video yet, but Ryan you fell for the same thing many politically challenged do, Rush is not the republican party leader.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What do you think would have happed if a republican had made a Special Olympics remark on Leno?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Cripes Ryan, go rent a sense of humor... :eyeroll: It's called sardonic humor. You know, to make a point?...

Do you think the Mr. Snerdly he often refers to during his show in a sardonic fashion to make a point is a real person, as well?...


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Obama uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: OK, I watched the video and I have some free advice for anyone, take it or leave it, no hard feelings. If you want to be taken seriously post something serious.

This past few weeks it has been very noticeable that Obama and most liberals want to make Rush the topic of the day. Now that Bush is gone they need a new boogieman to take the public attention away from the stupid things they are doing. Far left radical media keeps pushing Rush to the front, but so far the public isn't buying it. Well, the general public anyway. The dutiful worshipers may suck it up.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Since when is Rush the republican party leader?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Homophobic much? :-?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ryan, are you freaking serious????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Everyone in America needs to develop some thicker skin.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

How come you didn't blast me in the bp over this comment last night? :huh:



jgat said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Never guess who I ran into on dike patrol tonight?
> ...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jgat said:


> How come you didn't blast me in the bp over this comment last night? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
If I had a dollar for every dike/**** reference I heard while sandbagging.....

Grabbing on to threads Ryan. Are you really that deprived of republican bashing?

Rush is a conservative, unlike many republicans.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

but it is OK for "round mouth, gay-boy" Barney Frank to call one of the Chief Justices a homophobic? of course "butt-boy" Barney doesn't get as much press as Rush, his audience is confined to his poor colleagues in government, who have to listen to his line of garbage! :lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Everyone in America needs to develop some thicker skin.


There was a lady on KFGO radio today saying she diked with some lesbian friends.

Limbaugh is a sitting duck for the left and he loves it. His ratings are going to be through the roof by 2012, he will have more cash than Oprah.


----------

